# One of your favourite tracks---any era,  any genre



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

......


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Ah, everything is ok now---Just post one of your favourite tracks--any era, any genre.

i am going to start with a big favourite of mine--Matt Monro--and I guess this is my favourite track from him---Ill take romance...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

thats brilliant---thanks.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 13, 2016)

There is absolutely no doubt about my favourite song of all time.
It just has to be from my all time favourite artist.
Little Richard, and...





 :sentimental::love_heart:


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Not sure i should admit to remembering this when it first came out--but i think i was still in my pram  lol  lol


----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

I love this one  Gordon Haskell---How wonderful you are---I especially love it, as someone sang it to me once---just over 2 years ago---and that is all that i am saying...


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## mariana (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh yes--i love that song.


----------



## mattc (Apr 13, 2016)

I can only find it mentioned in about a dozen and a half movies and shows on IMDB but seems like it has been in 100s.It is covered by tons of bands and influenced so many.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

I love this one --






Another of my favorite tracks  --


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Pam (Apr 14, 2016)




----------

